# Your Avatar



## Barnpreacher (Nov 4, 2007)

It has been a blessed Lord's Day today. We had some new faces in church and the Spirit was with me mightily as I delivered a message on the justification of God's justice. Praise the Lord!

In light of Max's recent thread on forum names I found myself actually more interested in who (or what) is in your avatar and what caused you to choose that particular picture?

Mine is John Paton, missionary to the New Hebrides. When I read Piper's biographical sketch on Paton he became an instant hero in the faith. Love the beard, too.


----------



## Wannabee (Nov 4, 2007)

Mufassa, from the Wild Animal Kingdom.
I took this picture and was amazed at how it came out. I'm no trained photographer, so when I take a good one it's pretty exciting. The use of a lion has obvious implications I think. I don't really wannabee a lion though, except for wanting to be like the Lion of Judah.


----------



## etexas (Nov 4, 2007)

Does mine need an intro?


----------



## Barnpreacher (Nov 4, 2007)

Wannabee said:


> Mufassa, from the Wild Animal Kingdom.
> I took this picture and was amazed at how it came out. I'm no trained photographer, so when I take a good one it's pretty exciting. The use of a lion has obvious implications I think. I don't really wannabee a lion though, except for wanting to be like the Lion of Judah.



Very nice shot, Joe.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Nov 4, 2007)

Elizabeth Bennet from A&E's Pride and Prejudice. A lady with her nose stuck in a book...


----------



## Barnpreacher (Nov 4, 2007)

etexas said:


> Does mine need an intro?



 - No, I realize some are obvious to most of us. However, they may not necessarily be obvious to everyone. (Take Bob's for example, many people might want to know who the male model in his avatar is.)


----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 4, 2007)

John Owen was the one who convinced me of TULIP with his explanation of the "L." He was also the greatest of the English Puritans (in my opinion).


----------



## etexas (Nov 4, 2007)

Barnpreacher said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > Does mine need an intro?
> ...


 OK for the second time in 2 days I almost spewed coffee! Sorry Dr. Bawb!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 4, 2007)

David Hay Fleming, Scottish Historian and Antiquary.


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 4, 2007)

Wycliffe at the moment. It was the closest I could get to the Middle Ages. I alternated between that and country-western singer Trace Adkins.


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Nov 4, 2007)

Joel Osteen, missionary to the rich and prosperous, signing his third-favourite book.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 4, 2007)

I always try and put a picture of myself with one of our girls. (Currently it's me and Tiffany)


----------



## JBaldwin (Nov 4, 2007)

I loved this painting the first time I saw it. The lady has her nose buried in a book or a letter (like I always do), and would you believe, just weeks before I saw this painting for the first time, I had a period dress made for me that looks almost exactly like the one in the painting, right down to the shade of blue.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Nov 4, 2007)

Thomas "Stonewall" Jackson, simply the most straightforward Christian (something I aspire to be) that I have ever read about, outside of the Bible. 

He's also a fellow Virginian, and Southern Presbyterian.


----------



## kvanlaan (Nov 4, 2007)

My boys. Joseph (R), 9 years old, and Izaak, (L) 4 years old.


----------



## Arch2k (Nov 4, 2007)

Me and my lovely wife Erin.


----------



## Simply_Nikki (Nov 4, 2007)

A Bosendorfer piano (Strauss Special Edition). I am a pianist and these are my FAVORITE pianos!!! Too bad they're insanely expensive; the one I played on at school was worth about $40k and it was a standard grand and at least 15 years old!


----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 4, 2007)

Spear Dane said:


> Wycliffe at the moment. It was the closest I could get to the Middle Ages. I alternated between that and country-western singer Trace Adkins.



Dang! I thought that western feller were you.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Nov 4, 2007)

I like the look of old sailing ships. That's why I chose this avatar. But I've had a few different ones before.


----------



## Dr Mike Kear (Nov 4, 2007)

Reepicheep!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 4, 2007)

James & Anna (my two oldest, 5 &3 respectively). I took this picture with my studio equipment and it's one of my favorite pics of my kids I've ever taken. I told James and Anna to look at each other and I got an adorable picture of James talking and Anna smiling adorably at him.

In my Profile is a pic of Anna and Sophia (my youngest until my son is born soon).


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 4, 2007)

DMcFadden said:


> Spear Dane said:
> 
> 
> > Wycliffe at the moment. It was the closest I could get to the Middle Ages. I alternated between that and country-western singer Trace Adkins.
> ...



It's an awesome picture, especially the cigar.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Nov 4, 2007)

Vegeta from DBZ  a loud mouthed warrior that speaks more than he can fight, but when push comes to shove he always puts others before himself even to sacrificing his life.


----------



## Ivan (Nov 4, 2007)

Mine is Spurgeon preaching at the old Met Tab. Others have come and gone, but Spurgeon has always been the one pastor that I aspire to imitate. 

Of course, I do change my avatar from time to time. I've had Martyn Lloyd-Jones, John Bunyan, James Boyce...I'm thinking about Al Mohler in the future.


----------



## Dennis1963 (Nov 4, 2007)

Wilhelmus a Brakel. A Dutch Reformer


----------



## etexas (Nov 4, 2007)

Ivan said:


> My is Spurgeon preaching at the old Met Tab. Others have come and gone, but Spurgeon has always been the one pastor that I aspire to imitate.
> 
> Of course, I do change my avatar from time to time. I've had Martyn Lloyd-Jones, John Bunyan, James Boyce...I'm thinking about Al Mohler in the future.


Ivan...don't forget one other avatar. I seem to recall one of yourelf when I first came here.


----------



## Calvin'scuz (Nov 4, 2007)

Calvin's long lost cousin, cuz.


----------



## Devin (Nov 4, 2007)

Mine is currently the Greek letter Omega. It has numerous meanings. Christ is the Omega, that is, the end. As well, Omega is the electronic symbol for resistance...whereas I'm using it for life in general.


----------



## elnwood (Nov 4, 2007)

Spurgeon showing off his baptismal mode of choice -- dunking!


----------



## Simply_Nikki (Nov 4, 2007)

elnwood said:


> Spurgeon showing off his baptismal mode of choice -- dunking!


----------



## tellville (Nov 4, 2007)

My current avatar is a guy going crazy in front of the Edmonton Oilers logo. It also has an asian feel to it like many of my avatars do due to me having been involved in two Asian churches over the last seven years, Edmonton Chinese Baptist Church and more recently Kwanglim Korean Methodist Church. In my signature I have always had some avatar video clip of an Edmonton Oiler scoring a sweet goal.

I love my Edmonton Oilers, my favourite team in the best sport on earth (well, and team Canada on the national scene)!


----------



## Poimen (Nov 4, 2007)

I forgot who I have in my avatar so I have to post first...


----------



## Poimen (Nov 4, 2007)

Wilhelmus van Nassouwe

William of Orange

I am thankful for my Dutch, Reformed heritage and I believe that William was a courageous and godly man.


----------



## crhoades (Nov 4, 2007)

Me and Ron Paul at the Iowa Straw Poll in Ames Iowa this year. Great time with David Morrow (answerman). It was a great time in meeting a kindred soul and exercising my citizen duty. Ron Paul is a Christian, Statemsan, Doctor, and Candidate for the Presidency.


----------



## reformedcop (Nov 4, 2007)

elnwood said:


> Spurgeon showing off his baptismal mode of choice -- dunking!


----------



## Ivan (Nov 4, 2007)

elnwood said:


> Spurgeon showing off his baptismal mode of choice -- dunking!



Ahhhh...okay.


----------



## Ivan (Nov 4, 2007)

etexas said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > My is Spurgeon preaching at the old Met Tab. Others have come and gone, but Spurgeon has always been the one pastor that I aspire to imitate.
> ...



Yes, but the fellow in that avatar can't hold a candle to all the other gentlemen in my avatars.


----------



## tcalbrecht (Nov 5, 2007)

Cuz I like to ride my GL1800.


----------



## kvanlaan (Nov 5, 2007)

> Wilhelmus van Nassouwe



I knew it looked familiar (and that it wasn't you!)


----------



## Poimen (Nov 5, 2007)

kvanlaan said:


> > Wilhelmus van Nassouwe
> 
> 
> 
> I knew it looked familiar (and that it wasn't you!)



I wanted people to think that I was at least somewhat attractive.


----------



## VictorBravo (Nov 5, 2007)

Mine has personal spiritual significance. I am carrying my staff as I go out to part the weeds in the raspberry patch.


----------



## Theogenes (Nov 5, 2007)

Mine's Willy in a kilt on one of my book shelves.


----------



## Pilgrim's Progeny (Nov 5, 2007)

John Broadus, a SBC founder.


----------



## etexas (Nov 5, 2007)

victorbravo said:


> Mine has personal spiritual significance. I am carrying my staff as I go out to part the weeds in the raspberry patch.


I want some raspberries!


----------



## Ivan (Nov 5, 2007)

Pilgrim's Progeny said:


> John Broadus, a SBC founder.



Excellent choice.


----------



## Scott Shahan (Nov 5, 2007)

Mark Driscoll pastor at Mars Hill Church in Seattle.


----------



## VictorBravo (Nov 5, 2007)

etexas said:


> victorbravo said:
> 
> 
> > Mine has personal spiritual significance. I am carrying my staff as I go out to part the weeds in the raspberry patch.
> ...



Here you go, buddy. Best I can do. We had a frost last week.


----------



## etexas (Nov 5, 2007)

victorbravo said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > victorbravo said:
> ...


Cool! In this part o' Texas we don't have them. We do have a field not far from our home that has great blackberrys....maybe next year we cantn do a swap. The PB farmers market!


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Nov 6, 2007)

Just me messing around with my photo editor.


----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 6, 2007)

MrMerlin777 said:


> Just me messing around with my photo editor.



Oh, that _isn't _your natural skin color???


----------



## Mushroom (Nov 6, 2007)

> Cool! In this part o' Texas we don't have them. We do have a field not far from our home that has great blackberrys....maybe next year we cantn do a swap. The PB farmers market!


ET, VB lives in Tacoma, WA, where blackberries actually crowd out the sky in august/september. You're gonna have to come up with something else to trade, he's pobably sick of 'em.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Nov 6, 2007)

DMcFadden said:


> MrMerlin777 said:
> 
> 
> > Just me messing around with my photo editor.
> ...






Nope, It's a negative, and it's sorta "pastelized" (to create a word for it).


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Nov 6, 2007)

Well OK I fess up. 

I'm acctually an extraterestrial from the planet ZOG and we're getting ready to invade you guys.


----------



## etexas (Nov 6, 2007)

Brad said:


> > Cool! In this part o' Texas we don't have them. We do have a field not far from our home that has great blackberrys....maybe next year we cantn do a swap. The PB farmers market!
> 
> 
> ET, VB lives in Tacoma, WA, where blackberries actually crowd out the sky in august/september. You're gonna have to come up with something else to trade, he's pobably sick of 'em.


Brad, I know they have PLENTY of Blackberrys I was just joking with Vic. AND IN MY BEST DR. COX from SCRUBS voice..."Gee, Newbie...thank you for telling me VB is from WA, I truly,truly,truly, did NOT know that."


----------



## Mushroom (Nov 6, 2007)

> Brad, I know they have PLENTY of Blackberrys I was just jokiking with Vic. AND IN MY BEST DR. COX from SCRUBS voice..."Gee, Newbie...thank you for telling me VB is from WA, I truly,truly,truly, did NOT know that."


Figgered you knew that, but wasn't sure if you'd ever seen the profusion of blackberries in late summer there, so thought I'd share that with ya. It really is incredible. Only seen it once 28 years ago, but I think I still have stains on my fingers from picking so many.


----------



## VictorBravo (Nov 6, 2007)

Brad said:


> > Brad, I know they have PLENTY of Blackberrys I was just jokiking with Vic. AND IN MY BEST DR. COX from SCRUBS voice..."Gee, Newbie...thank you for telling me VB is from WA, I truly,truly,truly, did NOT know that."
> 
> 
> Figgered you knew that, but wasn't sure if you'd ever seen the profusion of blackberries in late summer there, so thought I'd share that with ya. It really is incredible. Only seen it once 28 years ago, but I think I still have stains on my fingers from picking so many.



 Yeah, I have about 70 pounds of them in my freezer, and those were all wild. The things will spring up in your lawn if you forget to mow it.


----------



## JM (Nov 6, 2007)

I change mine every week or so. It's usually John Gill, J. C. Philpot, Dostoevsky and Lead Belly.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Nov 6, 2007)

Mine has changed multiple times since I have been here. I used to have a guy standing at the edge of a diving board ready to jump in and another was a kid dunking his head in a toilet, both references to me being a Baptist and believing in immersion. After I felt a little convicted that I was making fun of a belief that my predecessors were willing to be persecuted for, I put one on of me with my two kids.

My current Avatar is the solar eclipse popularized by the show Heroes with the symbol in the center from the same show.

Oh yeah. And my title under my name that says "The Dallas Cowboys are America's Team!" is a lie foisted on me by the evil Administrator of the Dark Side who goes by the name Lich Reino.


----------



## etexas (Nov 6, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> Mine has changed multiple times since I have been here. I used to have a guy standing at the edge of a diving board ready to jump in and another was a kid dunking his head in a toilet, both references to me being a Baptist and believing in immersion. After I felt a little convicted that I was making fun of a belief that my predecessors were willing to be persecuted for, I put one on of me with my two kids.
> 
> My current Avatar is the solar eclipse popularized by the show Heroes with the symbol in the center from the same show.
> 
> Oh yeah. And my title under my name that says "The Dallas Cowboys are America's Team!" is a lie foisted on me by the evil Administrator of the Dark Side who goes by the name Lich Reino.


Rich can be cruel....outdo him by putting up the Skins logo!


----------



## Calvibaptist (Nov 7, 2007)

etexas said:


> Calvibaptist said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yeah. And my title under my name that says "The Dallas Cowboys are America's Team!" is a lie foisted on me by the evil Administrator of the Dark Side who goes by the name Lich Reino.
> ...



Good idea. I might do that!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Nov 7, 2007)

I really liked the one of the penguin knocking the other penguin into the water.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 7, 2007)

Simply_Nikki said:


> elnwood said:
> 
> 
> > Spurgeon showing off his baptismal mode of choice -- dunking!







That's funny but that pic of Spurgeon just aint right.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 7, 2007)

Theogenes said:


> Mine's Willy in a kilt on one of my book shelves.




Here ya go Jim. Here is the Confederate Willy I made.


----------



## SouthernHero (Nov 15, 2007)

Mine is Daredevil, from my favorite comic book of the same name...

My other options were Ivan Drago, Mr. C. Montgomery Burns,the Reading Rainbow guy and Doug Wilson.


----------



## caddy (Nov 15, 2007)

Exagorazo said:


> Joel Osteen, missionary to the rich and prosperous, signing his third-favourite book.


 
...and a classic I might add



Guess mine is S.E, huh?


----------



## bradofshaw (Nov 15, 2007)

The most influential guy on the board showed me this really cool flash game...


----------



## Calvibaptist (Nov 15, 2007)

bradofshaw said:


> The most influential guy on the board showed me this really cool flash game...



I remember playing that game, but I don't remember showing it to you!


----------



## tdowns (Nov 15, 2007)

*Surfing...*

Mine is me surfing a nice little point break down South in Baja...


----------



## Augusta (Nov 15, 2007)

Mine is a puritan couple on their way to church. I thought it was great how the guy is taking his big rifle to church with him.


----------

